# Smokey & his coat of many colors..(coloring & coat help)



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Smokey is now 14 weeks old and still changing colors quickly. 
He started off solid blue with white on some of his toes & chest, but now he has white socks, and then tan.His chest is still has white on it, but now he has tan cheeks and eye spots.
His muzzle is more silver now.
Most of his blue coat is tipped in chocolate and his coat is still wavy.
He has tan in his ears and under his tail.
Smokey's mom is black & tan(slight white markings) and his dad is chocolate & tan, both are longhair.
Smoky was the only pup in his litter.
Smokey weighs 2 pounds currently.
Any ways, Im being told that he is a mix, but I truely dont think so. He looks like a chi to me.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

He's a chihuahua  

That coat will totally fall out 

I think he will be a chocolate and tan but long coats play games with us and change until they are 3 years old


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

He looks like a Chi from what I can see... he's cute!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

He looks like a chi to me.My Radar has ruffles down his back.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

He's beautiful


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I still have never seen a Chi pup with such a wavy coat BUT it is a lot less wavy than the pics you posted when you first got him.  He's a cutie & I think will stay blue. Maybe a darker or lighter blue than he is now though but he's blue through & through.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Ive never seen a pure chi that wavy.
I think he is a "chi-poo"(chi/poodle mix.)
I think hes just adorable!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, he is gorgeous!! Ive never seen such a curly coated Chi pup either! His shape looks all Chi though, maybe he just has a weird gene in there somewhere that is giving his coat a perm!LOL
Id be interested to know if his siblings had similar coats too? Goodness knows what colour his adult coat will be!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

He is a gorgeous pup, but looks like a chi poo to me too. Most LC i have seen are just a big fluff ball, but maybe I'm wrong. I would love to see more pics though. He is cuuuute!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

He is way cute! But Ive never seen a chi with a wavy coat either. I was thinking poochi too. He does look more chi but that coat doesnt


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

my chi is 13 weeks and her coat changed soo much too, first she had white socks but now on the socks she got lots of little dots and on her spine she has a darker shade of red. 

i wonder if your chis coat will straighten up or stay wavy?


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

He is adorable regardless. My Benny is nearly 2 1/2 years old and has a wavy curly coat. Smokey is precious.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I have seen a few chi pups with this kind of coat and it will grow out. in the picture for color I say a dark blue and tan
I don't see any other colors in the pic. very cute boy tho


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

I think he's just precious! Can't wait to see how he matures.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

He is just adorable! He's unique and beautiful. I also can't wait to see what he looks like as he gets older. He's presh!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

What a cutie! I think his coat gives him more character! Despite the waves in his coat he really does look full chi. Definitely a blue and tan one at that. Is that even a possible color for the chi/poodle mix? And don't most of the chipoo's have floppy or semi-floppy ears? Just a thought... I don't really know myself but from the chi/poodle mixes I've come across they didn't look like him. He looks a lot more "chi like" than the ones I have seen. Keep posting pics as he grows it will be interesting to see how he develops - while most chi's have to usually grow into their ears, maybe he just has to grow into his coat!!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

he is gorgeous, very very cute, i think he will be a dark blue and tan, as for his wavy coat, i think that will grow out as his adult coat comes in, he is beautiful.xxx


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

You could always have a DNA test done.

He sure is a beautiful little fella.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I love his colors!


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

He is one of the most beautiful chi pups I have seen!
Love his coat


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

what an adorable Chi you have


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
I will be posting new pics within the next few days.

I dont beleive in the DNA tests for dogs. 
His coat is getting less wavy as he gets older/


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i have see ones with curls while young also  , he is a handsome little guy 
im also the same about the DNA testing , i have seen a video of a pure breed top of the line show American staffy come back with border collie as its main breed lol


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi your puppy has a beautiful coat he looks all chi to me also


----------

